# Lookalike



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Long suffering Boycie x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahaha! Perfect, I laughed so much it made me spill my wine.. err tea yes tea, it's 4.30... Ahem....


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Boycie has the most beautiful eyes, can't say the same about Les Dawson  He is a smashing dog, sorry for laughing at you - for rather a long time.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie is such a lovely placid dog but always looks sad. Here he is this morning watching me pottering about.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Barney looking like Charlie Watts


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh that is sooooo funny!


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Simba from the lion king?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> View attachment 97689
> 
> 
> Simba from the lion king?!
> ...


Definitely fearsome not x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Continuing on the Disney theme - Dumbo. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahaha! Excellent


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Not forgetting Cheryl Cole 
Because you're worth it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

